# Sobering reminder to be cautious



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

This was last Sunday, Life Flight helicopter taking off after landing in the mare's pasture where we board our horse. Sheriff deputy's report was that a cyclist collided with a car just up Skyline Road at Rocky Point. To all my fellow cyclists that enjoy riding in this area as much as I do, please use extra caution when riding these roads. There is a lot more traffic there than you might realize, and some of it is going way too fast. Cars, motorcycles, horses, other cyclists, when you hear a vehicle approaching, slow down, get out of the way, and ride single file. Don't go as fast as you want to on the downhills. There is often gravel on the road, and the corners can be surprisingly tight and narrow. I often see motorcyclists and drivers treating these roads as if they are a closed race track. Never forget that right or wrong, the rider always loses when a car and bike collide.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.


----------

